# The Best Download Manager



## CodeManiac (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi guys,

which download manager do u use? 
why? is it really fast? got some 'better' features?

tell me.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 27, 2005)

I have used Flashget, Free Download Manager and FreshDownload. All three are very good but no mentions here.

Create some more options or an Others option.

Flashget and Free Download Manager wins.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 27, 2005)

wget is the best for linux


----------



## mr_356 (Apr 27, 2005)

hi,
i think it is Star Downloader.
Free, speedyy.


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 27, 2005)

hmmm.... i have tried flashget...DAP...leechget....fresh download ...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 27, 2005)

Free Download Manager is the best.
Flashget is spyware.


----------



## anandk (Apr 27, 2005)

try GETRIGHT.  spyware free and has nice features.


----------



## ferrarif50 (Apr 27, 2005)

I dont see Flash Jet here. Nothing beats its speed!


----------



## ujjwal (Apr 27, 2005)

wget, Aria (graphical) and Axel are good ones on linux ...

As for windows ... Flashget is simply the best download manager, but its ads in the free version are a let down ... Star Downloader and Free Download Manager are good options.


----------



## Delta (Apr 27, 2005)

Free Download Manager Wins!!! 8)


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 27, 2005)

Delta said:
			
		

> Free Download Manager Wins!!! 8)



Now I also like Free Download Manager over Flashget. So one more vote for FDM.


----------



## koolbluez (May 1, 2005)

Hassle free - *FlashGet*

FDM gave me probs... DAP 2 had some probs... Anyone heard of *DLExpert*


----------



## Scott Evo (May 1, 2005)

Using DAP @ the moment. Satisfied.


----------



## Sourabh (May 1, 2005)

i dunno y but i still like getRight even after using it from the past 4-5 yrs

i guess something in life are better not to be swapped


----------



## lavan_joy (May 1, 2005)

Where is the world popular FLASHGET in your POLL??


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2005)

I have used getright and dap ,both are good


----------



## ravimevcha (May 2, 2005)

FlashGet is missing in list...

i am using FlashGet it has very good download speed...


----------



## abhinav (May 2, 2005)

MY Fovourite: Leechget#1,then flashget#2


----------



## mako_123 (May 5, 2005)

Well i have used many download manager like DAP, GETRIGHT, FDM, but i get nearly the same speed in each one of them . But most of them say that they give around 20 times more speed than the other, Is there any settings which need to be done.


----------



## whoopy_whale (May 5, 2005)

My choice is Metaproducts Mass Downloader.


----------



## hikapil (May 5, 2005)

DAP is the best.

I am using it from last 2 Years


----------



## Scorpion (May 5, 2005)

Flash Get and Leech Get are my favourites....


----------



## vysakh (May 5, 2005)

getrigh 6.0 pro


----------



## hpotter606 (May 6, 2005)

Dap dowonloads the more than our download.
But it is good in downloading if you are using a registerd version


----------



## mukul (May 6, 2005)

use dap7.4<new>
get its crack
u can download it from speedbit.com


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 6, 2005)

Read the rules mukul. Your post reported to the mods. No discussions about illegal things here.


----------



## pirates1323 (May 6, 2005)

my final words will Dap premium...   ... ,.. crack...


----------



## sidewinder (May 6, 2005)

the best of all ...Fresh download. get it from www.freshdevices.com. Its small fast nd good lokking.Doesnt contain any spyware either. its really good.i used it for more than a year


----------



## hcp006sl (May 7, 2005)

*DAP Premium*

As I am a registered user of *DAP*, I never try anything else. I got the registration by writing 50 software reviews at speedbit. I am satisfied with it's performance - its speed, its capability of searching mirrors and also several other tweaks like ZIP preview, ZIP test, Virus scan and many more - which are only available with Premium version and not by crack.


----------



## rollcage (May 11, 2005)

FlashGet for works great with firefox, after installing FlashGot Extention.

never had problems with it.

Put it in the Poll also.

Edit:  .. FDM is Best


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 11, 2005)

Download Studio here. Its got loads of features.


----------



## club_pranay (May 11, 2005)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Free Download Manager is the best.
> Flashget is spyware.


what?  i've been using it for a long time!! but all these SP2, MS antispyware or Spybot S&D never detects it!!


----------



## mukul (May 11, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Read the rules mukul. Your post reported to the mods. No discussions about illegal things here.



mr navjot 
i have not been talking any illegal 
u must open www.speedbit.com[/color] to check my words


----------



## Gaurav (May 11, 2005)

DAP sucks, FLASHGET is the best.


----------



## Ashis (May 12, 2005)

I have Tried All the above (DAP & flash get)....Huh They all sucks 
When It come to match simplicity & performance of *MetaProducts Download Express*


MetaProducts Download Express is free for non-commercial use.  

If you want to use it for commercial purposes, or just obtain the advanced features available in the registerable version, then please purchase a license.  

Yea....The Best I have Seen Yet....Trust Me !!! 
Its A Small Plugin For Internet Explorer !!! 
And Also has A pluigin For Firefox !!! 

Download:- (MetaProducts Download Express) 

Download:- (Plugin for Mozilla FireFox) 

Forget The others !!!


----------



## domin8r (May 13, 2005)

Flashget  with "run-'em-anywhere-forever" regs rule all.


----------



## Charley (May 13, 2005)

Recently I used Flashgt & its customised and well, it does the job.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 13, 2005)

I tried Flashget, but it has problems with multipart downloads. Masss downloader is extremly good but its got some problems with servers that dont support resume. Currently i'm using Free Download Manager, its got a clear and easy to use interface and i didn't found a problem, yet!


----------



## Charley (May 14, 2005)

Krazy_About_Technology said:
			
		

> I tried Flashget, but it has problems with multipart downloads. Masss downloader is extremly good but its got some problems with servers that dont support resume. Currently i'm using Free Download Manager, its got a clear and easy to use interface and i didn't found a problem, yet!



Multipart  downloads ???


----------



## anomit (May 14, 2005)

> Delta wrote:
> Free Download Manager Wins!!!
> 
> 
> Now I also like Free Download Manager over Flashget. So one more vote for FDM.



Me too for FDM.

How DAP is getting those votes????????!!!!!!!!! It opens a backdoor to ur computer. Must have heard about the Cydoor problem. Basically,its a spyware.


----------



## damnthenet (May 14, 2005)

My vote's for DAP


----------



## rollcage (May 15, 2005)

can any1 giv the download link for FDM

any1 used both flashget n FDM

which1 is better compatible with firefox


----------



## Delta (May 15, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> can any1 giv the download link for FDM
> 
> any1 used both flashget n FDM
> 
> which1 is better compatible with firefox



U can download FDM at www.freedownloadmanager.org

FDM has direct interface in Firefox without or with Flashgot.


----------



## Â«TechnoPhileÂ» (May 15, 2005)

*Wheres' ReGet...*

No One Has Tried ReGet Or What...???


----------



## Biplav (May 20, 2005)

i have been using dap since a long time.
i earlier used the free version then later got it made premiun( we all know how)
what i like bout it is its good good speeds and more or less very much constant. and yes FREE version of DAP has spyware!so be careful
i have tried flashget but prefer dap to it.(personal opinion)


----------



## Charley (May 20, 2005)

biplav said:
			
		

> i have tried flashget but prefer dap to it.(personal opinion)



Whats the reason for it ???


----------



## Biplav (May 21, 2005)

simple i get better speeds in dap.(and also more or like constant speeds)


----------



## 144 (May 21, 2005)

I dont use any Download software. I let my browser Opera manage it.


----------



## Biplav (May 21, 2005)

hey 144:* i too let my opera browser download but since i keep moving to firefox again and again i need another download manager.
opera downloads some files real fast! but rest others dap s the way to go!*


----------



## Gaurav (May 21, 2005)

Flashget rules budy. I too use opera's download manager because flashget don't have support for opera. 

If you install the opera plugin for flashget you will not be able to open files of type .exe and .zip using your IE browser.


----------



## escape7 (May 21, 2005)

I've been using DAP


----------



## rollcage (May 23, 2005)

I shifted to Free Download Manager....
its appreared to be working better than FlashGet
btw 
1. any1 tell me how to split into more parts in FDM, as it differs from flashget

2. wat is the ideal split size or no.?


----------



## Gaurav (May 23, 2005)

See it depends upon your connection speed.  If you use a 256 KB of more use 9 split connection and if you use a dial up 56 kbps 5 should be more than enough.


----------



## rollcage (May 23, 2005)

I use GPRS,.....
       ....... get speed around 112kbps


----------



## mr_356 (May 25, 2005)

Anyone try "True download manager"?


----------



## mr_356 (May 25, 2005)

Sory not "True Download manager" but "Truedownloader"?


----------



## Biplav (May 25, 2005)

@mr_356" next time when u make a typing error, u can edit ur post instead of another post. this is sometimes called spamming u know.


----------



## shaunak (May 25, 2005)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Hassle free - *FlashJet*
> 
> FDM gave me probs... DAP 2 had some probs... Anyone heard of *DLExpert*



fdm caused my system to stop responding. gave me a lot of probs


----------



## mr_356 (May 26, 2005)

*biplav*



			
				biplav said:
			
		

> @mr_356" next time when u make a typing error, u can edit ur post instead of another post. this is sometimes called spamming u know.


Ooops...
Sorry for that.


----------



## Gaurav (May 26, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> I shifted to Free Download Manager....
> its appreared to be working better than FlashGet
> btw
> 1. any1 tell me how to split into more parts in FDM, as it differs from flashget
> ...



In that case you will have to go through its settings page thoroughly, check the software help page. I don't know exactly as I don't use FDM


----------



## assembly_bug (May 27, 2005)

Internet Download Manager is the best ever....well I have an experience of dowloading a 650 MB file download with Internet Download Manager...with a dial up connection @ 56 KbPS only....but its really khooll dudes...download it @ internetdownloadmanager.com....njoy!!


----------



## Delpiero (May 27, 2005)

I don't like flashget.  Free download manager is really good.So too is mass downloader. 8)


----------



## ujjwal (May 27, 2005)

Has any windows user tried *WellGet*? Its a free flashget clone for windows without ads. It has site manager, split parts download, support for Flashgot, and the whole works, and can even preview media files.

Unfortunately, there seems to be quirks with it and things like Flashgot or DownloadWith. Whenever WellGet is open, flashgot and all aren't able to send files to it for download, thought it works well if wellget is closed.


----------



## rohanbee (May 28, 2005)

internet download manager is the one i've been using but there are some valuable suggestions from some forum members which are definately worth checking out. Thanks !!!


----------



## pq (May 29, 2005)

ya! FDM is best.  I think so.


----------



## pq (May 29, 2005)

ya! FDM is best.  I think so. 
But LeechGet isnt Bad.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 2, 2005)

1. Before I used Go!Zilla. buggy
2. LeechGet 2001 had the best interface that time. But had bugs. Now they have redone the whole thing but removed ftp explorer.
3. Getright was awesome and using serial numbers (pirated is useless). But i cant download certain things. Getright is the best when it comes to control. You can specify which segment to be downloaded from which site. No adware.
4. DAP now. The best when it comes and speed and such. But cant tell which segment to be downloaded from which link that easily. Has ads but can be prevented by minimising them to taskbar. Full bandwidth goes to downloads

Other I tried
1. Flashget - Sucks after using other download managers. the real mess is the ads
2. IDM - The fastest and stuff but main problem is... IT WORK FOR TRIAL PERIOD AND STOP AFTER THAT !!


I use a combination of getright + dap.


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 3, 2005)

i always use DAP
update to latest version...but never buy it ...just crack it..now dont crack me open for that


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 7, 2005)

Internet Download Manager 4.03 is the best.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 7, 2005)

*i suppose the poll says it all!!!!
Dap rules. no matter if its a spyware*


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah getright is also good but Leechget is better. DAP does not come first into my minds when I think of Good Download Managers...... Yeah it does come first when I think of adwares/irritating appz though...............


----------



## Biplav (Jun 7, 2005)

i dont know wat went with leechget but all i got was download speed of2-3kbps whatever i downloaded.
never tried with getright.
the only demerit of dap is that it does not integrate into opera latest version.sad!


----------



## sniper (Jun 8, 2005)

you jackasses dont have Reget in the list !
what the hell !?

Reget is simply the best download manager there is.


----------



## sam8240 (Jun 9, 2005)

east or west
flashget is d best


----------



## theKonqueror (Jun 9, 2005)

FDM rocks


----------



## shravan (Jun 10, 2005)

DAP simply ROXX


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 10, 2005)

Leechget 2004 Premium Version...............its got loads of other leechy features.....try it out........

DAP 7.4 is good too..........


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 12, 2005)

I vote for Download accelrater plus.
Even it is adware. That software rocks.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 13, 2005)

so someone finally agreed that dap rocks!


----------



## selva1966 (Jun 13, 2005)

Everyone saying their download manager ROCKS.  Where is the common denominator?  

Any dependable reviews available in internet?

I searched google but cannot find answer to this question.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 13, 2005)

@selva: doesnt the poll tell u all??? see everyone considers that their download managers are gud.
but its when that 70out of 100 people consider that a particular software is better, thats wat u shud try first. onsider dap, and flashget and leechget and u come out too with wat u fell is the best


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 9, 2005)

*Download Studio - The Best Download Manager*

*Download Studio 2.2*

I have tried almost every download managers come with Digit. And finally found the right one. It is *Download Studio*. Having a neat interface without any ads or spywares, *Download Studio* is the best download manager available. I am giving a brief discription about it. 

_Key features_
  Accelerate downloads by upto 500% ( depending on connection type ).
  Can download everything from the net.
  Download websites and ftp sites completely.
  Capture streaming Audio and Video.
  Tight Integration with IE ( this may be the least useful thing ).
  Download wizard for helping novices.
  Each download can be costomised to your needs.
  Download Studio is a multithreaded application.
  Support all popular file types.

       The download wizard help us to download , single file or webpage, multiple files or pages, complete website with or without pictures, 1 level or 2 level deep from a website, webpages containing specific keywords, images, flash, audio, video, search results from popular search engines, the list will go on and on. For power users, if you use Download Studio, then sky will be the limit.

       The interface is not as simple as that of Free download Manager. But powerful than that of others. Comparing it with other 11 popular download managers, *Download Studio* topped my list. Digit July DVD come with *Download Studio 2.2*. It worth a try and for those people who are willing to pay for download managers , *Download Studio* is a must have. Those who try it will not be disappointed for 15 days and then start disappointing because the free trial ends there.

        Thank you for reading my personal review, I am waiting for your experiences and views about this software whether it is useful or not. Try it now, and start discussing.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jul 9, 2005)

This thing can also save Macromedia Flash content. Just check it in IE. Move over some Flash based ad or template and it'll show a frame sorta thingy around it. And u can save it right away. And i liked it too. If only it was free.....


----------



## Biplav (Jul 9, 2005)

integration dude?
u didnt mention whether it can be integrated with other browsers.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 9, 2005)

No, it may not integrate with other browsers.    But it can detect urls in windows clipboard. It integrates tightly with IE and that is why the integration become useless because many power users dont use IE frequently. :roll:   I wish if it integrate with Opera and firefox it will be great.    But it seems to be the best standalone Download manager.


----------



## swatkat (Jul 10, 2005)

LeechGet is a freeware, and it can integrate with IE, Opera and FF.
*www.leechget.net/en/


----------



## Biplav (Jul 10, 2005)

leechget gave me speeds of 5-10 kBps on a 256kbps connection.
so i switched to firefox to get downloads in dap.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 10, 2005)

i ahave dap registered premiu..its the fastest


----------



## mariner (Jul 10, 2005)

i have a registered flshget and it works quite fast.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 10, 2005)

registered flashget here m8's ..... works the best on my gprs conn .....


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 10, 2005)

But Download studio worth a try. You will get fully functioning adfree trial vertion. And if integration is what that matters then go for Leechget. But you wont get downloads much fast. Download studio is suited best for downloading big files. For small files I use the integrated download managers in Opera or firefox. And most importantly for downloading entire websites Download studio will do it fast. Each download is highly costomiseble. You can filtre several formats or you can grab pictures alone form a site or any other predefined filetype alone can be grabbed. Once again I say Download Studio is the most powerful Standalone download manager.


----------



## Charley (Jul 11, 2005)

thread exists.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19326&highlight=download+manager

There has been a large debate on this and u have opened up an uneccessary thread with the same topic.

U can add on to the existing thread instead of openin a same thread again.

Mods request to lock.


----------



## Deep (Jul 11, 2005)

topics merged 

Deep


----------



## Charley (Jul 11, 2005)

Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> Download studio is suited best for downloading big files.
> 
> And most importantly for downloading entire websites Download studio will do it fast.
> 
> Once again I say Download Studio is the most powerful Standalone download manager.



I decline on ur statement on downloading big files, it just doesnt compared to Flashget.   

Websites Downloader , yes I have done it [D/l Studio]   

Disagree on the final statement of the powerful manager.


----------



## Ashis (Jul 11, 2005)

Its Seems people do not try Download Express


----------



## comrade (Jul 12, 2005)

internet download manager here.


----------



## shoaibjameel123 (Jul 12, 2005)

yep Download Accelerator is the best as compared to the others listed. I use DAP and it just works fine.


----------



## raasm287 (Jul 12, 2005)

freshdownload is freeware and is quite reliable.


----------



## Charley (Jul 14, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> Its Seems people do not try Download Express



Too slow and also results in broken d/l's ...


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 14, 2005)

Is download accelerator plus a paid version or Free?


----------



## Dhawal_Verma (Jul 14, 2005)

FLASHGET RULZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 15, 2005)

Let us hope Digit team will end this war.    If digit carry a comprehensive comparision test, then we can easily select which one is suited for us. And most importantly we can find which one is the fastest. 8)  

If anyone knows such a comparison test exist anywhere in the internet then please let me know it.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 15, 2005)

yes that would be a good thing, get the pro's at digit answer this question...........download managers have become a very important tool in todays net based scenario and choosing the right one is almost as important as any other software..(well at least for me)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 17, 2005)

*FLASH (marvel or d.c.)  GET*

Yes FLASHGET is here to stay as in Flash (marvel or D.C. ?) the lightrunner
i love only flashget its really fast and cool


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jul 18, 2005)

Since many people here suggested FDM,I tried it out and yes,it's really good.And best of all,it's free and is as good as a paid one.


----------



## bhunnu16 (Jul 18, 2005)

Getright is the best.


----------



## arclight (Jul 19, 2005)

my vote for FDM


----------



## jpushkarh (Jul 20, 2005)

Flash GET 1.2  > > Best 

I have used DAP, Leach Get, GetRight 2/3 years ago but i like Flash Get most Simple interference & may be it is low on system.
My Flash Get 1.2 doesn't crash & no prob 
but Flash Get 1.5 + Giving prob in XP such as Auto Shut doun of flash get so from 2/3 years Flash Get 1.2 is Best really i cant say because from last 2/3 years i haven't tried any other DM.


----------



## Charley (Jul 20, 2005)

bhunnu16 said:
			
		

> Getright is the best.



Lol, Have u seen the speed wat it projects, its very slow to Flashget.

On what basis r u saying it, lemme know


----------



## technovice (Jul 21, 2005)

hey how come there's no option for FlashGet
acc to me its the best!
Free DM is good too!


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 28, 2005)

Download requirements of each and every people are very different same with the connection type. So there is no need for arguments. Everyone have to fine out which is the fastest to them and which suit the best to their requirments.


----------



## theKonqueror (Jul 28, 2005)

I have tried downloading FC4 using Free Download Manager, and results are too good 2 b true.
I downloaded all 4 CD iso's in 8 (yes eight) hours on my 64 KB/S cablenet


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 12, 2005)

Download studio support files more than 4 GB
DAP didn't support it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2005)

download studio itself is 16 MB


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 13, 2005)

That is a drawback, but for digit readers it is not at all a drawback.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 13, 2005)

i consider DAP as the best because of its insane speed

i have DAP Premium

 Extreme acceleration - up to 10 connections!
 No advertisements! Broadband optimization.
 Total control - even download window is optional!
 Preview & Extract zip files while you download!

DAP Features:
Integrates with all browsers – Internet Explorer, Netscape, Opera, Mozilla/Firefox	

Download list - Advanced management of downloads queues,priorities and statuses


File Information pane – Advanced information of downloaded files and sources	

Completed downloads list – Separate list of completed downloads	

DAP Drive integration – Save downloads and Upload files to DAP Drive web storage	

Media Center Tab – Conveniently manage your media files


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 13, 2005)

*Mods! Pls add an option for FLASHGET too in the POLL list...*

My vote will go for Flash get, when it'll be available in the list...


----------



## selva1966 (Sep 13, 2005)

Add me to flashget fan club


----------



## ApoCalypse (Sep 13, 2005)

how come this thread is active once again?
in any case our pleas have made no effect
FLASHGET is still NOT an option inspite of its considerable fan following!!!


----------



## rollcage (Sep 16, 2005)

Add FREE DOWNLOAD MANAGER to the Poll-list now. 

FDM is the best

*files.freedownloadmanager.org/fdminst.exe

Many of us are using it ... its freeware.
*
11 - Votes* till now.




			
				anomit said:
			
		

> > Delta wrote:
> > Free Download Manager Wins!!!
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 18, 2005)

FreE Download manager is the best 8)  8)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 18, 2005)

And why *Flash Get* is not added to the list?

Pls mods add an entry for Flashget too.
thnx...


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 18, 2005)

I go with getright.Feature are more and work's fine.why don't u add getright?


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry dudes

But i think that DAP wins the race


> Which download manager seems the fastest to you?
> Download Accelerator Plus
> 
> 57% 	[ 39 ]
> ...



Thats the best

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## naikosen (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey guys!
Have you ever used the "Internet Download Manager"?
Once you use, you'll be one of its fan. Really!
My vote goes to "Internet Download Manager"- free from any malware.


----------



## mcdaga57 (Sep 25, 2005)

used Getright for years . A fan of it. smart and a lenghty list of tools. own browser. full ftp support. supports accelerated downloads. & many more.


----------



## usmayur (Sep 25, 2005)

East or West, DAP is the best. I have used DAP 7.5 and it gives 1.5 to 2 times increase in D/L speeds


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 26, 2005)

Free Download Manager.


----------



## koolblues (Sep 27, 2005)

i use dap,flashget n net transporter


----------



## go4inet (Sep 27, 2005)

My Vote L: IDM or the Internet Download Manager, undoubtfully my best Download Manager !

Thanks,
Vinay


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 28, 2005)

*FREE DOWNLOAD MANAGER*


----------



## kato (Sep 30, 2005)

me is with flashget add it to the options coz i checked how it is best by downloading the same file from same place at same time but one through my browser and other through my flashget when flashget had finished the download my browser was able to download only 1/4 of the file.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 30, 2005)

Its very STRANGE that an option for *Flash Get* is not added to the POLL after so many requests?????

Pls mods! Add an option for it too...


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 30, 2005)

Used DAP, Getright, Flashget and FDM and found FDM the best. 

Will also try IDM


----------



## rollcage (Oct 2, 2005)

15 votes for FDM till now .. counting

Its great .. Free Download Manger was also rated first by BBC world


----------



## icehot (Oct 8, 2005)

*my choice of download accelerators*

My choice of downloaders

DLexpert  --free
Star downloader--free


Lightning download--shareware
DAP---shareware


----------



## ravimevcha (Oct 8, 2005)

DAP is the best I have used... 2nd best is Flashget


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 13, 2005)

i just tried Internet download accelerator, so far I can say it's a solid alternative to DAP 7.5. It integrates automatically with IE & firefox, with extended integration with Firefox possible with flashgot extension, which i tried & works perfect

the only bad thing i found about this is that, unlike dap, it has no mirror capability, atleast i think so, as no matter what I downloaded, it didn't search for mirrors, just downloaded from the link provides, & i had to manually provide links to download from alternate locations


----------



## ashnik (Oct 13, 2005)

CodeManiac said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> which download manager do u use?
> why? is it really fast? got some 'better' features?
> ...




I like Internet Download Accelerator , but it's not on the list....


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 13, 2005)

I use NetTransport

Its really a kewl 1


----------



## vignesh (Oct 13, 2005)

FDM is the best !


----------



## Padikkal (Oct 21, 2005)

Mass downloader is the best, squeezes the full bandwidth.
I tried DAP also, but I am not satisfied.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 21, 2005)

The worst thing in DAp is that, whenever there is a *Request Timed Out* for a few minutes, DAP shows ERROR message and stops d/l ing, even doesnt resume after connection goes fine.

And thats the thing I liked in Flashget, it never stop d/l ing even in Request Timed Out!


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 21, 2005)

> The worst thing in DAp is that, whenever there is a Request Timed Out for a few minutes, DAP shows ERROR message and stops d/l ing, even doesnt resume after connection goes fine.



thaths the main thing i hate in dap

besides DAP 7.5 is showing corruption habits on larger files

dap 7.4 is more good than dap 7.5

and one thing more

i tried IDM and i liked it
very light only 1.4 mb
and lightening speeds
just equivalent to dap

but has less features

if you want to make ur download go insane ..i recommend you IDM 4.07 2

and if you want to go extreme+features
go for dap

BTW..i am using IDM now coz its light on system resources but it has no any mirror search facility 

so overall

DAP and IDM are the best

thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 1, 2005)

Free download manager is good, but only for 1-2 simult. dnlds. DAP 7.5 is the best. Flashget -ok, Winget, Getright cause lots of errors. Moreover, most of the sites support DAP.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Nov 2, 2005)

Download studio is the least popular, yet poerful than any others. So it is the Geek's download manager. (Just like Mac - Geek's  OS)


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 2, 2005)

FDM Here


----------



## amitsurana (Nov 6, 2005)

Internet Download Manager is the Best... I've tried almost all the listed ones but IDM rulez..


----------



## amitsurana (Nov 6, 2005)

Internet Download Manager is the Best... I've tried almost all the listed ones but IDM rulez..


----------



## Sreekanth V (Nov 18, 2005)

What are the factors that make you love IDM and not any others.


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 18, 2005)

flash get and flash get and flash get flash get and flash get and flash get flash get and flash get and flash get and of course...............FLASH GET!!!!

u kno dare r sum tricks by which u can split ur downloadin file to 30 PARTS !!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## Madhav Vasudev (Nov 18, 2005)

i personely use Hidownload
check that its really useful
i even downloaded streams from wwe and copyrighted wallpapers frm gamewallpapers.com


----------



## robs246 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi,

   IDM will hands down.. Gives me speeds upto 14kbps.. averages around 8-9 kbps on a dial up connection...


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 25, 2005)

For me it's obviously IDM...if u've read my other post... i need not explain...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 28, 2005)

where are leechget and flashget in your poll !!!!!!!


for leechget is the best one and flashget follows


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 1, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> the only bad thing i found about this is that, unlike dap, it has no mirror capability, atleast i think so, as no matter what I downloaded, it didn't search for mirrors, just downloaded from the link provides, & i had to manually provide links to download from alternate locations


Ok saurav...  check the latest version this feature is added it seems...
I've not tried myself though...


----------



## agnels (Dec 8, 2005)

DAP is the Best.


----------



## calvin (Dec 8, 2005)

internet download accelerator is THE BEST . it claims to increase speed by 500%. though not entirely upto its words yet comparitively its the bes

PS: its not a freeware


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 5, 2006)

Flashget!FLashget!FLASHGET!!!

There's only one baby!


----------



## softhunterdevil (Jan 7, 2006)

*:Â·'Â¥'Â·: I WILL GO 4 FLASHGET :Â·'Â¥'Â·:*


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 26, 2006)

Dap rulz.


----------



## userbanned (Feb 26, 2006)

Getright rocks..........


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 26, 2006)

i think DAP8 is the choice if millions! ! !


----------



## manas (Feb 26, 2006)

Flashget.How come it is not in the poll options.Please add it.


----------



## devarajan (Feb 27, 2006)

I LOVE one and only GetRight 6.2 ....


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 2, 2006)

IDM is the best. Flashget and DAP have adware. IDM is the most stable. i tries Star Download Manager, DAP, Flashget but was not satisfied. IDM rules..


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 2, 2006)

IDM gives the fastest speed. But alas.....

I dont have the KEY for it!!


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 2, 2006)

well i changed many DMs but now i just use Downtheall extension for FF.... for Maxthon i use Flashget anyways i use torrents now.


----------



## thadhanihemant (Mar 4, 2006)

well getright 6.2 anytime ....................


----------



## overdose_14 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey I use turbo dial
Comes with firefox
ANd flashget


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 22, 2006)

my fav is idm 5. nothing bts it in speed, low system hogging and ease of use. DAP is full of eye candy


----------



## hafees (Mar 28, 2006)

For regular small downloads i use Opera's built in download manager.


----------



## REY619 (May 12, 2007)

Free Download Manager for me!


----------



## Third Eye (May 12, 2007)

REY619 said:
			
		

> Free Download Manager for me!



Thread Date ->  			27-04-2005


----------



## daniel_joseph (May 12, 2007)

One application called Fresh Download is ridiculous.  I once installed it by mistake and could not get rid of it. I now use Gigaget, which gives me fast downloads. I downloaded iTunes 7 on my BSNL broadband (Home 500) in under a minute using it.


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2007)

wget is the world's best download manager.


----------



## Stick (May 12, 2007)

REY619 said:
			
		

> Free Download Manager for me!


Subah Ho gai Mamu - Good Morning - it's from *March 2006

1 year you was out or today you were OUT (hang out)
*


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2007)

u forgot IDA ?!?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2007)

im sayin it again FDM


----------



## REY619 (May 17, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Thread Date -> 27-04-2005





			
				Stick said:
			
		

> Subah Ho gai Mamu - Good Morning - it's from March 2006
> 
> 1 year you was out or today you were OUT (hang out)


LOL it doesnt matter whether its an old thread, We still use Download Managers, dont we???


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 2, 2007)

for  me its idm


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 2, 2007)

Common..This Poll is Ridiculous..How can "*Download Accelerator Plus*" have max No of votes?  
My Vote Also Goes For IDM


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 2, 2007)

DAP


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 2, 2007)

IDM anytime


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 2, 2007)

man you forgot the *best and the first one , FlashGet*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 2, 2007)

IDA isn't there


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 2, 2007)

Flash get is also missing


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 3, 2007)

where is jetcar I mean flashget, used dap for quite long,but its spyware is creating problem for avast, so shifted to jetcar.


----------

